# Plant ID - Hygro or Staurogyne?



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hygrophila pinnatifida or Staurogyne Bihar? Leaves are 6" long and 3/4" wide. Petioles are approx 1".


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi cah925.

It looks like Hygrophila pinnatifida to me.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi cah925.
> 
> It looks like Hygrophila pinnatifida to me.


Definitely.


----------

